# spooked coyote



## tbercier (Mar 4, 2005)

last night my brother in law and i went out to do some coyote hunting. we are both just getting started and didn't really know what we were doing. we went out to a big hay field that borders a big ravine with a shelter belt running along the other side. well anyways, we got set up across the field from each other. we had an electronic caller and my brother in law was running it. anyways, he had his back facing downwind and a coyote snuck up to his haybale and was about 10 feet away from him trying to go for our decoy. he turned around when he heard snow crunch and there was this big old coyote, anyways, he missed him but my question is this, did he spook that coyote to much to be called in again? if not, what can a person do to get him back in? anyone have any answers?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am by no means an expert, but if he was an older coyote and you missed a shot at him and he saw a a human, you probably educated him a bit. He will probably be pretty spooky for a long while. I would say if you change your setup and calling sequence you could fool him. I believe you said you used an electronic call. I would learn to use a handcall so you can capitalize on using a variety of sounds. Don't go out and play the same old tape and expect him to come in, because that might not work. Good luck with it!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

When the temps really start dropping and he gets a little more desperate you should be able to call him just make sure you really watch the down wind side!


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

dont set up in the same spot, call the same area but differently, and try to use some intergation howls before you start that should increase odds ten fold but wait at least a month before you go back.


----------



## tbercier (Mar 4, 2005)

i got my fist coyote tonight. i went out to an alfalfa field that is surrounded by a deep weedy gully. i spooked him away the other night but this time i changed tactics. i got out to my spot about 1hr before sundown with a breeze blowing in my face. i blew a few different sounds on my call that i had bought about 2 hr before going out. (i had been using an electronic call but thought i'd change things up a bit) i was sitting in my spot for about 45 seconds and a nice yote came flying over the hill. i put the crosshairs on his chest :sniper: the .22 mag dropped him in his tracks at 10 yards. I'M HOOKED FOR LIFE!!! that has to be one of the most exciting hunts i've had in a looong time. i've skinned a lot of animals cuz i trap quite a bit, but that has to be one of the most foul smelling things i've ever skinned. i thought a good mink made my nose hairs twinge but that yote made me wish i was cleaning porta poties instead. anyways, it was a blast.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Great work. Ya i skinned the coyotes from this last weekend on monday and had forgot just how bad they can smell!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats on your first yote.


----------

